# Cleveland - 27th October AM



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

As the wind predictions are pretty ok - I am planning to launch around 4.00 - 4.30am from the VMR boat ramp and paddle out towards Peel fishing the deeper water for Tuna, Tailor, Snapper and Mackeral.

I will be using a combination of trolled dead baits, HB's and Soft Plastics.

This is a popular area with Jet Skis and boats and added to that there is a change predicted also so dont know how long I will be out for.

Tide 1004 2.48 meters
Winds 7-10 knotts (various directions)


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey , i know the area there pretty well , expect some good venus tusk fish , sweetlip and parrot if you intend on using bigger plastics and fresh fillets . One more thing , a few "baby" 1to 3ft sharks around there at the momment and a big tiger around 12-13 ft frequents s/e tip of peel early morns in summer [been there for 10 odd years now ;most kite surfers know of and have spotted him] . So just keep alert , i might try to tag along as well , i'll see how i feel as i've just got over a couple of gaestro days .


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to come along if that is OK.

Is the VMR boat ramp same as Raby Bay boat ramp near Cleveland Lighthouse?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The more the merrier.

The ramp is the big Volunteer Marine Rescue Place - on the left as you head towards the point.

*** Quick note here - any sign of storms, and I think we best postpone it to another day *** Not sure how friendly a lightning bolt would be to a 4.5 meter kayak.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Wind forecast still looks ok, will meet as planned at the ramp. If you want to launch from the "ramp" at the point - that is ok, but it is very shallow reef area to launch into and will be fully exposed at low tide.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

All looks pretty good on the radar, winds and rain are pretty much clear. see you at the ramp if you are keen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Pheonix, do you actually sleep???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't that night. Family dramas and I had about 20 minutes 'sleep' - then off to the ramp.

I'm just sorting my camera and I'll post a report.


----------

